# Think I screwed up



## Sloanhaus (Aug 13, 2012)

In my 210 gallon tank, thei are two plastic beams that go across the water. I thought they were to hold glass or filter screens. The problem was that I was getting two bars of darkness in my tank so I cut them out. Are these also support beams and is my tank going to bust? Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*J/D**J/D**J/D*

Yea, those are support beams. And you tank will now start to bow out form the water pushing against the glass. Better get a couple of bar clamps to put on there until you can get some glass cut and put into place.
Or buy another top brace.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/replacing-top-aquarium-rim-frame-broken-27262.html
FAQs on Glass Aquarium Repair,  Braces/Cross Supports


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

This sure is happening alot. - N


----------



## Sloanhaus (Aug 13, 2012)

So I have some clamps on now and have read some posts. I saw where someone said you can put a piece of glass across and silicone it. Would I make the glass the same width as the prior support beams and will silicone hold against that kind of pressure?


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

A quick easy way I've seen it done is to get a length of metal, and bend the ends to go around the top frame, kind of an upside down this > [__________] It worked for the tank it was used for and dirt cheap. I think it was on a 125gal. - N


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Get the glass thick, as its going to support the tank from bowing. Measure the inside top of the tank. Silicone bonds glass together. The glass will not be sitting on the top of the tank,.it will be sitting on the inside top of it. As pictured in the links I posted above for reference.


----------



## Sloanhaus (Aug 13, 2012)

I just wanted to thank everyone for their suggestions. Fortunately I didn't cut the braces flush, so I drilled a hole in each side of the brace and attached a piece of plexus glass. Its holding up and my issue turned into me not having shadows from the lights. Thanks again 

Sloan


----------

